# OFFICIAL what did you get at donny thread!



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

The wait is finally over today is donny day! so what did you get? don't foget to post pics as well. i know it hasn't started yet but i will make it in advance.
Me im not going today probably kempton in august though.
Have fun!


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Nothing it's not on yet :lol2: (Not going anyway and can't make kempton in august, on holiday :devil. But i will make sure i can make the portsmouth show hopefully :whistling2:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I managed to get in early and picked up this surinam for £25 - I then managed to get home at 7.57am and post this:whistling2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

sharpstrain said:


> I managed to get in early and picked up this surinam for £25 - I then managed to get home at 7.57am and post this:whistling2:


Nice :mf_dribble:, but how did you get in so early :gasp:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Nice :mf_dribble:, but how did you get in so early :gasp:


 
if was just a fantasy alas - I really bought it last week:lol2:


----------



## ZooMan (Nov 25, 2009)

*Quick question.....*

What exactly makes this an "official" thread? :whistling2:


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 10, 2011)

ZooMan said:


> What exactly makes this an "official" thread? :whistling2:


It has "Official" in the thread title. xD


----------



## ZooMan (Nov 25, 2009)

SlimJim said:


> It has "Official" in the thread title. xD


Silly me....


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

So far I have bought....a bottle of coke for £1.50! As requested, here's a pic...


----------



## ZooMan (Nov 25, 2009)

Tombo46 said:


> So far I have bought....a bottle of coke for £1.50! As requested, here's a pic...
> 
> [URL=http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8006/7384732812_059958b167_z.jpg]image[/url]


Is it het for anything?


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

ZooMan said:


> Is it het for anything?


At that price it must be, I reckon het for Dr Pepper.

Remember today kids - what's the worst that could happen?




I'll get me coat.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> So far I have bought....a bottle of coke for £1.50! As requested, here's a pic...
> 
> [URL=http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8006/7384732812_059958b167_z.jpg]image[/url]


Looks like you got a bargain, though it does seem to have quite a bit missing!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

I'm just stood waiting, getting all excited andv ready to palm the kids off on my mother in law get in!


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

Is there a big queue?? I'm about half hr away. Bludey sister sleeping in. How dare she?? So excited! Even though iv been told by the OH ! No MORE PETS. Well, I'll hve to hide them then ;-)


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?igdchx


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

how big is the que?


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Hope everyone going has a great day, look forward to see pics of all your purchases 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)

So p:censor: off I am not going


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

beckoneon said:


> Is there a big queue?? I'm about half hr away. Bludey sister sleeping in. How dare she?? So excited! Even though iv been told by the OH ! No MORE PETS. Well, I'll hve to hide them then ;-)
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?igdchx





pippin9050 said:


> how big is the que?


The non members que isn't as long as it normally is. The members que is actually longer. Maybe because of the recent scares?


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

anyone got anything yet?


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

I got a female adult gold dust day gecko. Wanted to find her a friend but couldn't  will post a pic once she's home and settled. 



---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?rfrure


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

nice! love day gecko so fun to watch


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

Wish i was going don't want to look at pics and what people have bought out of jealousy


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

It's my first so excited and nervous  hope to do everything right !! 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0ksgst


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

im sure you will:2thumb:


----------



## Vidi Vici Veni (May 30, 2012)

I'm at alton towers. Otherwise I would be there. I hear there's one at Kidderminster so I'll be there. Anyone else going? 
Also, when is the Norwich one? My mum n dad live in Yarmouth. So I might pop down to that one too.


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

anyone else got anthing?


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

beckoneon said:


> It's my first so excited and nervous  hope to do everything right !!
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0ksgst



I want to see pics


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

2 tubs of live food :2thumb: for my mate as i have to go to canada for 12 weeks so cant get no reptiles :censor:


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

2 bags of locust, 2 uv/heat bulbs and 2 magnetic ledges. No animals, wasn't really looking to buy anything. Tho was very tempted by the green tree moni, but have no whete to put it. And couldnt afford the Kimberly rock monis as would have wanted 3.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I went on the hunt for pygmy chams and there were sweet fanny adams. bugger. nay mind, the hunt continues. i got some tropical woods, some aspen, some sponge mushrooms and a bloody great water bowl instead.


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

I got a beautiful leopard gecko from moonyloony  and some calium plus and my friend bought his first reptile, he bought a little tiny normal corn  loved the show saw lots of things I loved like the frogs and panther chams  also talked to some nice people, day well spent


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Ameliaxx said:


> I got a beautiful leopard gecko from moonyloony  and some calium plus and my friend bought his first reptile, he bought a little tiny normal corn  loved the show saw lots of things I loved like the frogs and panther chams  also talked to some nice people, day well spent


Aww are you the lady who has the gorgeous Thane? That is one handsome lil chap, he has the most adorable face. Lunar has produced some beautiful geckos this season! I'm eagerly awaiting my two lil Raptors Yorgrim and Daedra, have you seen them? 
Congrats on your gorgeous geckle! Moongeckos rock 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

more people must have gone!


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

I would imagine may take a while to get back depending where you travel from, then also if you bought something setting it up and keeping a eye on new buys give it time


----------



## repti99 (May 26, 2008)

Hey guy just got my pair of nephrurus wheeleri cincture home little earlier an just started to settle in thanks suez for a lovely pair:2thumb:
Here they are


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i was disappointed with the show this time round, didn't seem to be much other than snakes, no unusual geckos and only a handful of leos, ah well, meant i was a good girl and only bought an AFT, he's a cutie, also bought some livefood, hides and a gecko necklace... will post piccies when the lil ones settled x


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh I'll send pics when I can. She's currently inbetween the background bit and the lid of the exo. Lol! Really wish I could have bought a pair back. Nvm. Will keep on looking!!  


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?jq5duy


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

I got a breeding pair of Brazilian rainbow boas, a female adult spider royal, a male adult pastel royal and I got the OH a peppermint pax man frog


























---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?tn0ozv


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

nice! anyone else get anything?


----------



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

beckoneon said:


> Oh I'll send pics when I can. She's currently inbetween the background bit and the lid of the exo. Lol! Really wish I could have bought a pair back. Nvm. Will keep on looking!!
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?jq5duy


Haha yeah it's a popular place for lizards


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

These...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/860095-unplanned-e-vieilliardi-doncaster.html


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

LovLight said:


> Aww are you the lady who has the gorgeous Thane? That is one handsome lil chap, he has the most adorable face. Lunar has produced some beautiful geckos this season! I'm eagerly awaiting my two lil Raptors Yorgrim and Daedra, have you seen them?
> Congrats on your gorgeous geckle! Moongeckos rock
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


I've seen them and have to say they are stunning, you will not be disappointed! 
Show was pretty pants really, for Leo's anyway. I bought a few hides and a stat, so was very good, but had a lovely day yesterday collecting my Leo's from loonymoony and sheena is a gecko. Also collected two tug snows today, so I wasn't really hard done to! Lol


----------



## Beardie94 (Jun 10, 2012)

I got a beauty.
'Red translucent het hypo female bearded dragon' it says it was, £40 bargain!
(Sorry new to this, pictures may be dodgy, i just dragged them into here):blush:


appear to not have come up, ill add pictures shortly!


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

LovLight said:


> Aww are you the lady who has the gorgeous Thane? That is one handsome lil chap, he has the most adorable face. Lunar has produced some beautiful geckos this season! I'm eagerly awaiting my two lil Raptors Yorgrim and Daedra, have you seen them?
> Congrats on your gorgeous geckle! Moongeckos rock
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Yes I am, he is very handsome I showed him to a lady who helped us get in and she said she had leopard geckos and he was a stunner and I certainly don't disagree lol she has produced some absoulte stunners thane is beautiful and is quite happy to handled  I've seen those 2 on her thread and there very beautiful  I do love him already


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

wasn't supposed to be buying new additions but had to buy this little one - I've never seen a fatty so orange - pic is rubbish but I literally just weighed snapped a ref: pic and got her into her home


----------



## StevenM31 (Jun 14, 2012)

Me and my dad got ourselves a male blue barred ambilobe each and some bits and bobs for tank


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Was there many chameleons? Did anyone noticed who had panthers?


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

Bradley said:


> Was there many chameleons? Did anyone noticed who had panthers?


I thought there ware a few, there were a lot of panthers a few yemens and a honelli (sorry really bad spelling lol)I did really like the panthers very cute and in nice vivs with lots of branches and places to hide so they didn't looked too stress


----------



## Craig050581 (Apr 21, 2012)

*5mth old panther*

Got a 5mth old blue bar ambilobe. Our daughter has named her martha. http://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o587/craig050581/Martha/fe6af0bc.jpg


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

I picked up what I believe were the only 3 L. williamsi available at the show, from phelsuma farm. Got a 0.1.2. Had planned on getting an adult pair but as this was all I could find, I snatched them up. had to buy a new viv and heating etc, and will grow them on to see what I have.

Pics to follow, as soon as I can get a decent one, tiny little buggers!


----------



## Hayley01 (Aug 24, 2009)

Craig050581 said:


> Got a 5mth old blue bar ambilobe. Our daughter has named her martha. http://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o587/craig050581/Martha/fe6af0bc.jpg



Also got 2 5month ambilobes there fab little girls. 
And a Leo. Good day out!!


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

Tarron said:


> I picked up what I believe were the only 3 L. williamsi available at the show, from phelsuma farm. Got a 0.1.2. Had planned on getting an adult pair but as this was all I could find, I snatched them up. had to buy a new viv and heating etc, and will grow them on to see what I have.
> 
> Pics to follow, as soon as I can get a decent one, tiny little buggers!


 
awwww man, thats what i originally went for!! must have just missed them. Very happy with my gold dust though. Plenty of time to get some of these in the future!


----------



## stven1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

there must just be me who didnt buy a single thing. went looking for hog noses and agamas but didn't see anything.

p.s. please dont tell me i missed them


----------



## Gar1on (Mar 27, 2012)

Tarron said:


> I picked up what I believe were the only 3 L. williamsi available at the show, from phelsuma farm. Got a 0.1.2. Had planned on getting an adult pair but as this was all I could find, I snatched them up. had to buy a new viv and heating etc, and will grow them on to see what I have.
> 
> Pics to follow, as soon as I can get a decent one, tiny little buggers!


I wondered who had them! However, I picked up something else from the same stall that I am quite excited by. Pics to follow shortly.


----------



## simonandjoni (Oct 23, 2009)

Hayley01 said:


> Also got 2 5month ambilobes there fab little girls.
> And a Leo. Good day out!!


that may of been us you got them from?


----------



## tobym (Nov 28, 2007)

I got three female helmet geckos :mf_dribble:

Pics later 

Can't believe my luck


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

beckoneon said:


> awwww man, thats what i originally went for!! must have just missed them. Very happy with my gold dust though. Plenty of time to get some of these in the future!





Gar1on said:


> I wondered who had them! However, I picked up something else from the same stall that I am quite excited by. Pics to follow shortly.


I was queuing from quarter to nine, though only in non members. I went In and almost ran round, stopping occasionally until I let out a squeal of 'louise, I've got them'. I originally bout the adult female and went off to see if there were any mpre, then when I couldnt find them I went back, ummd and ahhd for a bit then got them, meaning I needed more equipment, lol, wifes face.
cost more than I expected but worth it as everyone wants them and they are nowhere at the minute.

Sorry guys glad you got something else though.


----------



## Gar1on (Mar 27, 2012)

Picked up this little fella... Sorry about the awful pics, they were taken on a phone and while he was in his transport tub as he was far too wriggly to photograph with a phone when I picked him up! He is currently exploring his new home. Granted, he isn't a lizard, but even so!


----------



## PureWelsh (Jun 8, 2012)

*hey...*

Came back with 6 new leo’s :whistling2:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Gar1on said:


> Picked up this little fella... Sorry about the awful pics, they were taken on a phone and while he was in his transport tub as he was far too wriggly to photograph with a phone when I picked him up! He is currently exploring his new home.
> 
> image
> 
> image


That's a bit different to a lygo. Is It an etb? I fancied an atb if I couldnt get a lygo.


----------



## Gar1on (Mar 27, 2012)

Tarron said:


> That's a bit different to a lygo. Is It an etb? I fancied an atb if I couldnt get a lygo.


A bit different yes! To be fair, Lygos weren't on my list of wants this time around (waiting for Hamm, as I have a long term planted set up plan). It's a _Boiga cyanea_.


----------



## Stu MBM (Sep 2, 2011)

leponi said:


> I got a breeding pair of Brazilian rainbow boas, a female adult spider royal, a male adult pastel royal and I got the OH a peppermint pax man frog image
> image
> image
> 
> ...


Those brbs look familiar, hope you like them!!


----------



## Calceto (Jan 19, 2012)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Nothing it's not on yet :lol2: (Not going anyway and can't make kempton in august, on holiday :devil. But i will make sure i can make the portsmouth show hopefully :whistling2:


Any idea when the portsmouth show is this year please


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Gar1on said:


> A bit different yes! To be fair, Lygos weren't on my list of wants this time around (waiting for Hamm, as I have a long term planted set up plan). It's a _Boiga cyanea_.


Ah fair enough, its really nice looking, a bit 'evil' lol. Glad you enjoyed It, this last weeks been one help of a ride, but there is still plenty of work to do.


----------



## Gar1on (Mar 27, 2012)

Tarron said:


> Ah fair enough, its really nice looking, a bit 'evil' lol. Glad you enjoyed It, this last weeks been one help of a ride, but there is still plenty of work to do.


Evil! If you met him in person you would see he just looks like a funky little worm with a big green head! I am jealous of your Lygos though... Definitely would have had those too if you hadn't of picked them up. I must have been just behind you! However, that would have been a major impulse buy so it is probably best you did get there before I did!


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

i got 3 crested geckos , was going to get a snake but they didnt have any cheaper ones left lol , was fun tho hahahahahaha.


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

leponi said:


> I got a breeding pair of Brazilian rainbow boas, a female adult spider royal, a male adult pastel royal and I got the OH a peppermint pax man frog image
> image
> image
> 
> ...


The Peppermint Horned frogs looked great. If I had a set up ready I would have jumped at one (decided thats going to be my first reptile). Watched the bloke talk a woman and a young lad buy one in about 5 minutes, he was very knowledgeable on them.

Ill be honest and say I was suprised how many snakes there were compared to everything else, Must have been at least 50% snakes. Some very nice Chameleons there though.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Gar1on said:


> Evil! If you met him in person you would see he just looks like a funky little worm with a big green head! I am jealous of your Lygos though... Definitely would have had those too if you hadn't of picked them up. I must have been just behind you! However, that would have been a major impulse buy so it is probably best you did get there before I did!


I felt a bit greedy taking all three, but thought, nevermind, Haha.

I'm glad I helped your bank balance, my wife Isnt letting me live this one down!


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Got a beautiful male coleonyx elegans from Torbay Geckos. Pics soon!


----------



## tigerbaby2k (Feb 10, 2009)

ronnyjodes said:


> I went on the hunt for pygmy chams and there were sweet fanny adams. bugger. nay mind, the hunt continues. i got some tropical woods, some aspen, some sponge mushrooms and a bloody great water bowl instead.


Come to kidderminster kreaks show july 29th as there will be lots of pygmys there as neil from jungle bugs will.be there. They are cb and stunning.


----------



## RobynP (May 23, 2010)

Got 2 gorgeous Xenagama Taylori from Big Yellow Gecko =) This is the lady:




















Also got 3 Ghost Mantis Nymphs =D


----------



## batcode (Apr 4, 2010)

*donnie buys*

well for first time went without want list lol thu got few more bits than anticipated lol 

1.1 adult paroedura picta occelet geckos
0.1 fwc
1.0 nephrurus milii
20 various beardies ( not all mine :lol2: )
1.0 african t-albino house snake

loads livefoods and few bits equipment 
unfortunatly cant get pics up :blush:


----------



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

did anybody notice any sellers of dubia roaches there?


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

sazzle said:


> i was disappointed with the show this time round, didn't seem to be much other than snakes, no unusual geckos and only a handful of leos, ah well, meant i was a good girl and only bought an AFT, he's a cutie, also bought some livefood, hides and a gecko necklace... will post piccies when the lil ones settled x


I thought there was mainly snakes too which was disappointing for me but I did get another gorgeous pair of Hoehnellis that Netty and Andy brought up so I am very happy. :mf_dribble:


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Just the 7 leos for us this time, we were very restrained :lol2: they were pre reserved though so not officially from the show. I was disappointed with the lack of leos, I know some people are not right into their breeding season yet but even so there were far more snakes and beardies etc.

Ooooh Lee let me get a frog :flrt: I was looking for a whites or red eyed tree frog but couldn't find any so in the end due to my not being able to decide we came home with 2 asian tree frogs and a peppermint pac man frog. They're very cool.


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

Jakenicholls said:


> did anybody notice any sellers of dubia roaches there?


There was one I saw on the right hand side wall as you look from walking into the arena. Near the stall showing off substrate


----------



## PureWelsh (Jun 8, 2012)

*hey...*



Jakenicholls said:


> did anybody notice any sellers of dubia roaches there?


Yeah on the right of the dome was selling £8.50 for a tub or he had a massive create of them for £99.

:2thumb:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

First show neither of us bought a single animal :gasp::gasp::gasp:

Sold a fair few though :2thumb:

Our only purchases were dinner and 2 copys of John Berrys new hognose book (in which we have 3 pics :flrt


----------



## Dazzz (Nov 22, 2011)

Walked in with 24 quid, which meant we had enough for entrance fee, a couple of drinks and some live food (I had a plan).

Just as we were leaving stopped to get some roaches as a treat for the boscs and found they had a Timor as well. (One trip to asda cashpoint later)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/522625_10150986831578729_1398587445_n.jpg

So we spent 3 hours when we got back setting up a viv while he warmed up in his tub inside the beardie viv 

So he's now settled in had an explore and gone to sleep 

Dazzz


----------



## perrythe1 (Oct 24, 2009)

The Hypnotoad said:


> The Peppermint Horned frogs looked great. If I had a set up ready I would have jumped at one (decided thats going to be my first reptile). Watched the bloke talk a woman and a young lad buy one in about 5 minutes, he was very knowledgeable on them.
> 
> Ill be honest and say I was suprised how many snakes there were compared to everything else, Must have been at least 50% snakes. Some very nice Chameleons there though.


You mean amphibian right? Frogs are not reptiles


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

ronnyjodes said:


> I went on the hunt for pygmy chams and there were sweet fanny adams. bugger. nay mind, the hunt continues. i got some tropical woods, some aspen, some sponge mushrooms and a bloody great water bowl instead.


I would have brought you some if my babies were ready lol but they are a bit too young yet.


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

Some great additions guys any more?


----------



## Nerve (Apr 28, 2009)

I got a gorgeous Mack Snow Tremper Eclipse 1.0 from outside the show (pre-arranged) and a baby BCI 0.1

One of my friends brought two baby BCI's 1.1

And my other friend brought his first leopard gecko, a really bright Sunglow 0.1 who he is massively chuffed with (even his fiancé fell in love with her - after specifically telling him not to bring anything back! haha)

Oh, and did anyone else notice the store near the South end (right hand side as you walk in) with the TINY leo's for sale? They looked about 10g! I hope none of the APA managed to snap pictures of them.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

i went with £140, and managed to get all of the equipment I was out to get for £100, at £10 each I got two baby Madagascan Ground Geckos


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

stven1988 said:


> there must just be me who didnt buy a single thing. went looking for hog noses and agamas but didn't see anything.
> 
> p.s. please dont tell me i missed them


*Sorry you missed them, oops, there was a couple of expensive toffes etc plus a couple of tables with CB11's & CB12's*



Jakenicholls said:


> did anybody notice any sellers of dubia roaches there?


*Yes, my fellow table holder was elling lots of them*



ReemGeckos said:


> Yeah on the right of the dome was selling £8.50 for a tub or he had a massive create of them for £99.
> 
> :2thumb:


*That was us, but only £5 a tub, absolute bargain, sold lots & lots*

I was mainly selling but did pick up a couple of bits & bobs, a 1.1 trio of Sandfish (pre-arranged purchase) a adult female Tater Sand Boa, real beauty, to pair with my male for next year & a stunning female European Eyed Lizard to finalise my male's hareem, now 1.3, he will now be a very happy, if not tired, chap


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Nerve said:


> I got a gorgeous Mack Snow Tremper Eclipse 1.0 from outside the show (pre-arranged) and a baby BCI 0.1
> 
> One of my friends brought two baby BCI's 1.1
> 
> ...


IMO one ammendment that needs to be made for these shows in future, is a minimum weight requirement for lizards and snakes based on individual species. So for example Leo geckos should be at least 20g. All stall holders should be made to sign a contract agreeing to the minimum weight terms and anyone found to be trading animals who do not meet this standard on the day should be fined and banned from selling at/attending all future shows. Our hobby is under enough scrutiny as it is and allowing this small percentage of unscrupulous traders who should and do know better, to ruin the enjoyment for the rest of us should not be tolerated. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nerve (Apr 28, 2009)

LovLight said:


> IMO one ammendment that needs to be made for these shows in future, is a minimum weight requirement for lizards and snakes based on individual species. So for example Leo geckos should be at least 20g. All stall holders should be made to sign a contract agreeing to the minimum weight terms and anyone found to be trading animals who do not meet this standard on the day should be fined and banned from selling at/attending all future shows. Our hobby is under enough scrutiny as it is and allowing this small percentage of unscrupulous traders who should and do know better, to ruin the enjoyment for the rest of us should not be tolerated.
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Agreed 100%. It really put a dampener on the show for me this year. Last year there were babies for sale but they were *much* closer to 20g.


----------



## Daniel White91 (Jun 7, 2012)

Got a CB Chinese cave gecko from reptile breeder and a CB12 harliquin crested gecko for £50 and a desert hairy scorpion and a load of equipment.


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

As promised. A couple of pics of my gold dust  
She really wants a friend though!! 


















---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?sw40mu


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

emmilllyyy said:


> i went with £140, and managed to get all of the equipment i was out to get for £100, at £10 each i got two baby madagascan ground geckos
> 
> image




so cute!!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

beckoneon said:


> As promised. A couple of pics of my gold dust
> She really wants a friend though!!
> image
> image
> ...


Stunning Glod Dust, I do love Phelsuma Sp. Hmm, is it too early to mention something new to the wife, just got the lygos and a boa? Naa, I'll tell her tonight :2thumb:


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

beckoneon said:


> As promised. A couple of pics of my gold dust
> She really wants a friend though!!
> image
> image
> ...


if your looking for a friend for her there is a female for sale in the classifieds at the mo for £30 hasnt been bumped since the 8th though but could still be avalaible here is a link:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/849184-young-female-gold-dust-day.html


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

This is what I got from Donny.....

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/860337-my-new-additions.html


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for that link. Iv messaged them  
I was told no more too so I'm in the dog house. He'll get over it though I'm sure. It's not like iv bought something that needs a massive cage!! 

He says I have a problem coz keep buying lol. I bet most ppl on here have. They dont understand that it is actually addictive! ;-) 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?afum1v


----------



## scalestails&shells (May 29, 2011)

I was actually looking for a nice male corn, but didn't see anything that caught my eye. I did, however, come away with two millipedes, another two spiders, and this little guy:










:no1: Very happy with him.


----------



## Gar1on (Mar 27, 2012)

scalestails&shells said:


> I was actually looking for a nice male corn, but didn't see anything that caught my eye. I did, however, come away with two millipedes, another two spiders, and this little guy:
> 
> image
> 
> :no1: Very happy with him.


Good choice! Love _Tribolonotus gracilis_.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

scalestails&shells said:


> I was actually looking for a nice male corn, but didn't see anything that caught my eye. I did, however, come away with two millipedes, another two spiders, and this little guy:
> 
> image
> 
> :no1: Very happy with him.


Lovely. If I didn't have too many reptiles already I would have snapped him up. He looked a bit unhappy on that substrate in his display tank bless him.


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

tigerbaby2k said:


> Come to kidderminster kreaks show july 29th as there will be lots of pygmys there as neil from jungle bugs will.be there. They are cb and stunning.


Not all of his chams are cb. As I found out the hard way.


----------



## scalestails&shells (May 29, 2011)

Iwantone said:


> Lovely. If I didn't have too many reptiles already I would have snapped him up. He looked a bit unhappy on that substrate in his display tank bless him.


He's a lot happier in his new viv - he's been bathing in his water bowl for the past two hours.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

scalestails&shells said:


> He's a lot happier in his new viv - he's been bathing in his water bowl for the past two hours.


I bet. That sounds perfect. I'd love to see some more pictures of him.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Iwantone said:


> I bet. That sounds perfect. I'd love to see some more pictures of him.


As would I :2thumb::no1::flrt:


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

And if you post the pics make sure I don't miss them lol.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

stokesy said:


> wasn't supposed to be buying new additions but had to buy this little one - I've never seen a fatty so orange - pic is rubbish but I literally just weighed snapped a ref: pic and got her into her home
> 
> image


Glad you like


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

i came back with het for albino burm, het for albino carpet pythons 2 cresties. carnt get any pics till i find the memory card for the cam. 

i wonder how many of us actually seen each other on there but didnt even know who they were :lol2:


----------



## tobym (Nov 28, 2007)

As promised some of the helmet geckos I picked up


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

repti99 said:


> Hey guy just got my pair of nephrurus wheeleri cincture home little earlier an just started to settle in thanks suez for a lovely pair:2thumb:
> Here they are
> [URL="http://i1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii609/Scotty19885/th_image-19.jpg"]image[/URL]


 aww missed this hun .great to see them settling in and was great to meet you :2thumb:


----------

